# Purchase RF Remote in Stores?



## jimrap (Aug 21, 2007)

Quick question. Does anyone know if you can purchase the RC32 RF remote in any brick and mortar stores? The IR on my R-15 is dying (only works from about an inch away from the R-15 even though the remote <an RC23> works fine on the TV) and I'd like to replace it with the RF remote. 
However, it would be great if I could do that by walking into a Best Buy or similar and have one now rather than wait a week or so for one ordered from directv. 
Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Not that I am aware of.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

jimrap said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know if you can purchase the RC32 RF remote in any brick and mortar stores? The IR on my R-15 is dying (only works from about an inch away from the R-15 even though the remote <an RC23> works fine on the TV) and I'd like to replace it with the RF remote.
> However, it would be great if I could do that by walking into a Best Buy or similar and have one now rather than wait a week or so for one ordered from directv.
> Thanks.


I received my rc64 rf backlit within 3 days. to date has been a very good remote that I use in RF.


----------



## jimrap (Aug 21, 2007)

chopperjc said:


> I received my rc64 rf backlit within 3 days. to date has been a very good remote that I use in RF.


Thanks for the help. I'll put the order in today.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Might also be a great time to upgrade to a Harmony.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Might also be a great time to upgrade to a Harmony.


I have a Harmony as well. Football season, best I can do is 3 remotes. 5 boxes 4 screens.
HR-20 and R-15 use in RF H20 since on opposite sides of room use the Harmony along with the Tivo. I love the the 659 model. May not be the most up to date but handles my equipment well.


----------



## pinegein (May 13, 2007)

I only seen one RF Harmony control and it was $274.99 that is a good chuck of change.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

pinegein said:


> I only seen one RF Harmony control and it was $274.99 that is a good chuck of change.


I'd get up to change the channel before I'd pay that for a remote that the dogs would eat anyway.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

jimrap said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know if you can purchase the RC32 RF remote in any brick and mortar stores?


If you order one on D*'s website, it will only take 2-4 days to arrive. 

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=2700002


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

I've got a few extra RC32RF remotes If anyone needs one. Shoot me an email with your name and address


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Very generous of you!


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, indeed very generous. 

Where did you get so many extra remotes?


----------



## jimrap (Aug 21, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> If you order one on D*'s website, it will only take 2-4 days to arrive.
> 
> Thanks to everyone. Got my RC64 in 2 days from the D Website.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope it was either rc64r or rc64rb. Because the rc64 isn't RF.


----------



## HoneyDo (May 25, 2007)

What frequency/channel does the HR20-700 rf remote work on .
I have a pronto rf/ir and need the info to work it in rf mode


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

HoneyDo said:


> What frequency/channel does the HR20-700 rf remote work on .
> I have a pronto rf/ir and need the info to work it in rf mode


Forget it, nothing other then a directv RF remote will ever directly control a directv receiver via RF.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Edmund said:


> Forget it, nothing other then a directv RF remote will ever directly control a directv receiver via RF.


I hope that before forever is over, someone figures out to make a compatible RF remote.

For that matter, I hope DIRECTV figures out how to make IR and RF work at the same time. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

we just accumulate extra remotes from time to time. usually from defective receivers or returns.


----------

